# Bowfishing Gear



## Luketofish (Feb 15, 2011)

Me and my buddy have been bowfishing for gar in the nueces river for about 3 years now and have had some great times and stuck some good gar! We use older biws with zebco reels but have always wondered about the jugs with release ( not sure exactly what they are called). What do yall think about the two different setups and which is better? Anyone know any other good bowfishing spots near corpus christi? Thanks


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

The jug set up is an AMS Slotted Retreiver. Yes, for big game, they are the bomb.


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

Zebco reels will work for big gar but you are better off using a slotted retriever with them. That way you can shoot the big gar and instead of him ripping your bow out of your hand, it will pop the jug off and you can then follow the jug for a 2nd shot.


----------

